# Getting back in the game Treestand question



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

So long story short I’m looking to get back into deer hunting after 5 years of hanging it up after my dad passed away in the woods. So my question is what are some of your favorite climbing stands? Safety and comfort are important to me thanks for any input


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Summit climbers are the way to go...I have the viper and I love it...lightweight, comfortable and easy to climb a tree...nice rail for a gun rest or for when you stand up too.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Really like Summit climbers they are very comfortable. I have had mine for around 10 yrs.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had my Summit for 18 years. I got the all aluminum archers model, always felt safe in it. Just as important is your safety harness.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the summit is comfortable, easy to climb with, lightweight aluminum, the viper is great for the average guy. but they make a larger stand but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I love my API bow hunter. It's an open front but has handles for climbing. Been using it for 15 years or more. I have a summit viper and a lone wolf sit n climb. But the API is my favorite. My son loves the summit.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

One more vote for summit stand, I think the Goliath is the larger stand Sherman was referring to, make sure you get the aluminum stand, the used to make steel ones also.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a Summit Goliath and really like it. Once in the tree it’s very comfortable. Only negative I have is that it’s pretty bulky.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wear your safety harness in any stand. its just the safe thing to do.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply’s I appreciate it! I went ahead and ordered the summit today on amazon


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a Summit Goliath for sale if anyones interested, 250 with an extra seat pad, gun holders and a harness.3 yrs old and near perfect shape..


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Dad.
Summit Viper Aluminum here. Couldn’t imagine an easier stand to use. Make sure you are connected to the tree with your safety gear all the way up and down.


----------

